# Scam artist not welcomed



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

this site will not put up with members miss leadin or trying to scam others out of parts or money. this is supposed to be a honest and upstanding brotherhood we belong to here at MIMB.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Funny this popped up here. I just recieved a email notification that i had a PM from the ATV Torture forum. I signed up to that site and have yet to be back to it. The email was about religion, and what needs to be done to get into heaven :bigeyes::saevilw::flames:


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

i agree with you butcher of wood . i think if they are found guilt of it they should get :chairshot: or maybe even:rocketwhore:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Preach it Revern!! I've bought multiple things from multiple people from this site...and not once have i had a bit of trouble. For that i thank each and everyone of them.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i have also bought many items from MIMB members and have had no problems with any. i am just makin a statement to those who think they can come on this site and just start messin with our members. this also goes for the trouble makers . we will not tolerate this kind of business


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks WB....I agree.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

tell them wb, money or parts are hard to come by this day in time, i have posted stuff for sale on this site (have not sold sh-t guess i am to high try for 40 to 45 cents on dollar, which to my understanding is in line for used parts) an have posted for parts wanted, an would be very pissed off if someone tried to rip me off, this is a small world.

too those who have responded to parts i have if i am to high, prices are not carved in stone if you still in need send pm lets see if we can work it out, not trying to use this thread for selling just to pass the word, an help , hope to meet some of you guys at meet an great at rock bottoms


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for posting WB. With the influx of so many new members (which we love!) there's bound to be a few bad apples... MIMB has a NO bs tolerance level. We dont ask questions or give second chances to people like that. Baned, and Done. End of story. Thats what helps keep this place full of good people like the one's we have.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the BS seems to be coming in alot in the past few months as we have grown and this is to let our honest and loyal members that we will stand with them and try to keep the BS out . the members is what make this site the best, not us mods !!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> Thanks for posting WB. With the influx of so many new members (which we love!) there's bound to be a few bad apples... MIMB has a NO bs tolerance level. We dont ask questions or give second chances to people like that. Baned, and Done. End of story. Thats what helps keep this place full of good people like the one's we have.



Wish we had a "Like" button.

Well said.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep, just read my signature, cross the line just a little and with the smallest nod from the Admin/Mods, you're history. 

IBBruin aka the mean mod.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You guys better watch it ...:buttkick:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ haha! :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Agree with WB:agreed:... too bad this place doesnt have a feedback system similar to EBAY:thinking:... lol then you could just look at peoples pos/neg scores and tell right away!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

We do it just doesnt get used 90% of the time , its in the bottom left corner of every post


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep... It's labled "Feedback" it's for the iTrader system, same principal as ebay. You can also add to peoples reputation by clicking the little weight scale, by the green box.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I keep clicking on mine but nothing happens ...LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hondarecoveryman said:


> I keep clicking on mine but nothing happens ...LOL


haha.. well then click on mine then :bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Yep... It's labled "Feedback" it's for the iTrader system, same principal as ebay. You can also add to peoples reputation by clicking the little weight scale, by the green box.


Cool. I was wondering what that was....but a afraid to ask. Go figure


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha! Never be affraid to ask!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I clicky that button on lotsa post....


----------

